

Replace PDFs with PandaDoc's API and HTML5 as a Standard for Documents Delivery - mikitamikado
http://www.programmableweb.com/news/pandadoc-seeks-to-replace-pdfs-new-api/2015/03/19

======
liamgooding
So the reason I choose to send a PDF over a Word Doc is total visual control
of the end product. If people open word docs on different versions, or with
certain fonts missing or whatever, the layout can get screwy and messed up.

With a PDF I can guarantee what the end product will look like on every
device, every software version. Even if they open it on a Windows XP machine,
a PDF will look the same.

How will this API + HTML5 guarantee the same thing?

(For the record I think this sounds awesome and I'm a huge fan of PandaDoc,
but I didn't see anything in the blog post announcement around visual
consistency across browsers/devices)

~~~
mikitamikado
We lock look & feel of the document as we act as a third party in the process.
The design is consistent and responsive to the browser screen.

